# Suhr Modern Satin



## Church2224 (Jan 29, 2013)

Modern Satin Guitars by Suhr®

Never noticed this before. I love natural guitars, plus it is a Suhr


----------



## engage757 (Jan 29, 2013)

nice, but I personally am really over mahogany and koa Suhrs. Just see them all over the place anymore.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 29, 2013)

Not really a fan of all-mahogany guitars, but the figuring on the body of #4 on that page is amazing.


----------



## elq (Jan 29, 2013)

Take this with a bit of salt, but rumor has it that guitar is the replacement for the Rasmus GG sig. 

It'll probably have a street price of ~$1900, which is, for a Suhr, a good deal.


----------



## budda (Jan 29, 2013)

elq said:


> Take this with a bit of salt, but rumor has it that guitar is the replacement for the Rasmus GG sig.
> 
> It'll probably have a street price of ~$1900, which is, for a Suhr, a good deal.



Seeing used ones for $2300, I'll take that street price


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 29, 2013)

For $1900? That is the best deal on a Suhr, period. I think these look awesome.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jan 29, 2013)

Wondering if they'll make it in a 7 especially since it's going for so cheap.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 29, 2013)

elq said:


> Take this with a bit of salt, but rumor has it that guitar is the replacement for the Rasmus GG sig.
> 
> It'll probably have a street price of ~$1900, which is, for a Suhr, a good deal.



That is a stellar deal. Sign me up for one. Matt @ Matt's music will be hearing from me


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 29, 2013)

At first I kinda shrugged. But damn. At that price point it's a killer deal!

Regardless of the quality of the Rasmus brand, I always was cautious because of the resale value of Chinese guitars. IMO, this is a smart move.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 30, 2013)

Just got some new info on them.

They will retail at $1999. They Floyd is an OFR, not a Gotoh one as they believe the OFR is better right now. The frets are just the basic nickle frets, not stainless steel. Very basic, but this is the base model Suhr and for what it is, this is a good price. I will be buying one.


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 30, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> Just got some new info on them.
> 
> They will retail at $1999. They Floyd is an OFR, not a Gotoh one as they believe the OFR is better right now. The frets are just the basic nickle frets, not stainless steel. Very basic, but this is the base model Suhr and for what it is, this is a good price. I will be buying one.


 
It's not a Gotoh? I thought Suhr swore by them.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 30, 2013)

Black Mamba said:


> It's not a Gotoh? I thought Suhr swore by them.



That is what they said on the Suhr forum. 

Here it is 

Suhr :: View topic - Suhr Modern Satin ?


----------



## Black Mamba (Jan 30, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> That is what they said on the Suhr forum.
> 
> Here it is
> 
> Suhr :: View topic - Suhr Modern Satin ?


 
Thanks for the link.


----------



## elq (Jan 31, 2013)

on the OFR vs. the Gotoh. Owning guitars with both, I don't particularly believe their justification either - the Gotoh is better (at least for me) in several ways and worse in none. Too bad as I was planning on ordering another modern with a Floyd but see no reason to now. 


Edited to add:

They've also changed their tuners from the excellent hipshot's to something that looks remarkably like a Schaller tuner to me (http://www.online-discussion.com/Suhr/viewtopic.php?t=7831). They claim it's made by hipshot, but it certainly seems like another disappointing move to me 


Schaller - 






vs.

Suhr -


----------



## Watty (Jan 31, 2013)

Guitar asylum has the floyded one with the flamed body up for $1999 on eBay with BIN OBO...seems like a good buy if you're into it. If try an offer, but the trem kills it for me...

Body's ace though.


----------



## mystix (Jan 31, 2013)

This guitar haunts me. I'm thinking of selling my jem 7vwh to get it


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 31, 2013)

I bet i plays awesome and is built well but if I'm going for a Suhr, I'm going further along the way on the price scale  (Quilt/flame - Maple fretboard - Matching headstock - std trem) I actually quite fancy a Suhr Std


----------



## Zado (Jan 31, 2013)

JP Universe said:


> I bet i plays awesome and is built well but if I'm going for a Suhr, I'm going further along the way on the price scale  (Quilt/flame - Maple fretboard - Matching headstock - std trem) I actually quite fancy a Suhr Std


same here,also,to me a suhr without a fancy top's not even a suhr I'd consider


----------



## ILuvPillows (Jan 31, 2013)

Sounds like a fantastic idea, albeit a bit of a backpedal in regards to their Rasmus range.

And thank goodness for the different trem options.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks great. Actually Suhr's whole website looks incredible now, such a nice site.. so many pretty guitar pictures on there


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 31, 2013)

sakeido said:


> Looks great. Actually Suhr's whole website looks incredible now, such a nice site.. so many pretty guitar pictures on there



Plus they said a new site might be up once they get the issues with their ISP worked out. I do not know the details though. 

All I know is, despite what any one says, once of these Suhr Modern Satin's will be mine this year 

EDIT: Here is the one on Ebay from Guitar Asylum 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUHR-MODERN...w-/281058608162?pt=Guitar&hash=item4170660422


----------



## ILuvPillows (Jan 31, 2013)

^
Buy it
Get bored
Sell it at a significant decrease in price
Profit...for the new buyer. Do it!


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 31, 2013)

ILuvPillows said:


> ^
> Buy it
> Get bored
> Sell it at a significant decrease in price
> Profit...for the new buyer. Do it!



You talk as if I am going to sell this guitar, in fact I do not plan on selling any more of my guitars from now on. One day I might sell my only Ibanez but that is it.


----------



## mystix (Jan 31, 2013)

I would have bought one of the ones from Guitar Asylum but they don't so returns(at least that's what the eBay auction says)


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 1, 2013)

Not a bad deal although my guess is likely that the OFR was costing them less than the Gotoh.  I have a Suhr with the Gotoh Floyd and I see zero reason why they would want to switch back to an OFR unless price was a factor...  The constant tuner changes baffle me too.... Sperzel to Hipshot to "Suhr" branded Schaller-looking tuners? 

The one guy chimed in saying he and John both agreed the swap to an OFR on his Suhr made the guitar stay in tune better yet I haven't encountered any tuning stability issues with my Gotoh Floyd really. As far as sound goes, I even added a Floyd Upgrades Big Brass Block too and that fattened up the sound even more.


----------



## infernalservice (Feb 3, 2013)

Suhr updated that thread saying "stay tuned for announcement concerning ss frets on the modern satin". this would make me buy one in a heartbeat. killer value.


----------



## R1chter (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow, that looks awesome - I'd love one of those!


----------



## gunch (Feb 3, 2013)

I know it's out of turn to complain about specs of a guitar I'll never be able to afford but I would have really liked to see a gotoh-style hardtail version.

Yeah, I know, tremol-no and all that jazz.


----------



## newfinator (Feb 4, 2013)

If it had a maple neck option I'd be all over it. Mahogany necks feel dead to me. I need the snap and crisp attach of something like maple..... but that's me


----------



## Phreeck (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh god, give me one now!


----------



## Shadowspecced (Feb 5, 2013)

These look really nice.. not something I'm really looking to get I don't think, unless I play one and I'm wowed by it.. Still having a hard time understanding why it took so long for Suhr to decide they like OFR's better lol


----------



## HRC51 (Feb 6, 2013)

I dig the satin. Tired of paint and the heavy poly finishes.

At least it's nice to have options. Really, how hard is it for other makers to offer different finishes?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 8, 2013)

Just read on the Suhr forum that it does come with stainless steel jumbo frets now, . Also, Suhr no longer charges more for stainless steel frets anymore.


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 8, 2013)

Black Mamba said:


> Just read on the Suhr forum that it does come with stainless steel jumbo frets now, . Also, Suhr no longer charges more for stainless steel frets anymore.



Now THAT is awesome. This confirms my funds going to a Modern Satin now


----------



## 4000 (Feb 9, 2013)

dont buy anything from guitar asylum they are the worst dealership in the world.


----------



## Watty (Feb 9, 2013)

^ some elaboration might be called for...


----------



## -42- (Feb 9, 2013)

Let's boogie.


----------



## shadowlife (Feb 9, 2013)

4000 said:


> dont buy anything from guitar asylum they are the worst dealership in the world.



Haven't bought from them since 2006, but both times i bought guitars from them, i thought they were great to deal with. A guy named Rob was the one i dealt with- not sure if he's still there or not.


----------



## feilong29 (Feb 9, 2013)

4000 said:


> dont buy anything from guitar asylum they are the worst dealership in the world.



I don't agree with this; they sold me my first Caparison Guitar, brand new for a killer deal and I plan on buying my Suhr Pro Series Modern M4 from them.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Feb 12, 2013)

I bet they would sound and feel just like a Rasmus GG lol. I'd love to play and compare both of them


----------



## dschonn (Feb 13, 2013)

NStuffmusic.com | Suhr Modern Satin "The Natural" H-S-H with Gotoh 510 Electric Guitar


----------



## rockstarazuri (Feb 17, 2013)

I would get one if I didn't already have my Rasmus GG lol


----------



## noUser01 (Feb 20, 2013)

Any note on where/when I can get one of these in Canada? It seems like the perfect Suhr for me, and I've been wanting one for a long time.


----------



## the fuhrer (Feb 20, 2013)

That video with Mark Lucas made me realize how jazzy the music from The Mario Bros is.


----------



## noUser01 (Feb 20, 2013)

the fuhrer said:


> That video with Mark Lucas made me realize how jazzy the music from The Mario Bros is.



If you ever get a chance to pick apart any tune from Super Mario Bros you'll see how crazily jazz-theory-ridden it is. 

Also, I REALLY need to see more detailed specs on these things... I hope SS frets is a yes!


----------



## JoeyBTL (Feb 20, 2013)

I reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally wish they would start coming out with some production models with a 16" radius.


----------



## Steve_U1S (Feb 21, 2013)

Canada = Cosmo Music for one.

That's the one dealer that I know and visit regularly, and where my GG-Antique Modern came from.


----------

